

Need feedback for Startup Weekend Project - chubchub

I need your help. I am working on a Startup Weekend project and need some alpha testers. Here is the pitch: Ever forget info about the people you meet? Ever find a business card in your pocket and don't remember where you met them and if you should follow up? Does looking at their Facebook, LinkedIn or Twitter not help you remember? What if you could be reminded of what you thought about them, the name of their wife, and that they work at Microsoft but are looking for new work?<p>"Remembr Me" is here to help! Just text 1 (240) 821-6250 (We won't spam you or share your number or info) with the word "JOIN". Then follow the simple prompts to get started.<p>Our current commands include: "met" and "about". Meet someone new? Text "Met John Smith" (MET FIRST LAST) and we will ask you where you met them and then a few (comma separated) words or phrases you want to remember. Then when you meet John Smith again, just text "about John Smith" (About FIRST LAST) and we will text you a little about him and where you met him.<p>Be the person who remembers those details about people that show you really care. Remembr Me: It's the little things that matter.<p>Our next steps are integrating your Google address book and Calendar to give you contextual reminders about people right before scheduled meetings with them. I am on the list of the first people getting Google Glass, so next is integrating into this system and displaying this information when you see them (facial recognition).<p>Let me know what you think.
======
amitvaria
So a scenario I run into often, but I'm not sure if this type of service would
work very well for me. Before I go into specific cases, I initially wondered
why an SMS interface? An app for the phone that works offline/online would be
something I would more expect.

I tend to meet new people in bulk. For example, I go to meet a new client and
get introduced to 5 people. Or I go to a networking event and am bouncing
around meeting some new people. In either of these scenarios, your solution
wouldn't work well for me.

In the first scenario, it would be a pain for me to send 5 different texts and
walk through the prompts. So an interface for mass input would be great. In
the second scenario, I'm not looking to break away from my conversations to
type in information into my phone. This is a much tougher problem because
really I want to remember who I just met without having to distract myself
from my next conversation.

Good luck with SW!

~~~
chubchub
Thank you so much for the input.

We have been going back and forth about focussing on a mobile app. Some of the
mentors have urged against doing that, since there are already lots of apps to
handle more mass input.

However, the very next feature we are looking to roll out is the ability to
add a contact, location, and a few tags about them in one text. It would look
something like this: "Joe Schmoe @Starbucks & Developer, Daughter Sally plays
violin, from Boston"

I know that Evernote Hello is trying to solve the issue of meeting a bunch of
new people at the same time and helps you remember people based on who you met
them with.

Our focus is making something that is and short and simple as possible to
trigger your memory. The ultimate goal is something that requires no active
input from the user based on your contacts, your calendar events, what your
Google Glasses see and hear. Although, we run into a ton of privacy issues
very quickly.

